# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  It's Big and Green...

## Dennis

...and looks like an egg and will be delivered Friday!

----------


## amyb

I am happy for you, Dennis. Enjoy and happy BBQ-ing!

----------


## JEK

Congrats! You will love it!

----------


## Dennis

Any recs for the first cook?

----------


## Grey

I look forward to reading about all the great things you grill on it!

----------


## JEK

Two favs:

*Garfunkel Chicken*Posted on 19 July 2011

What we mean is Simon and Garfunkel Chicken!
submitted by Bobby-QIngredients:1 whole young chicken, 3 to 4 pounds
1/2 cup olive oil
1 tbsp parsley
1 tbsp rubbed sage
1 tbsp rosemary
1 tsp ground thyme
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepperRemove the backbone from the chicken with either poultry shears or a sharp knife. Turn the chicken over and press down to flatten and break the cartilage in the breast. Rub the entire bird with the olive oil. Mix the herbs and spices together and sprinkle these over the entire bird.Set the EGG® up for direct cooking at 350°F. Cook the chicken skin side down for about 15 to 20 minutes until the skin is browned and crispy.Flip the chicken over to bone side down and cook for another 25 to 30 minutes until the internal temperature in the breast is 160°F.

*Cedar-Planked Salmon*Posted on 9 August 2011

Cedar-Planked Salmon with Honey Glaze
_From The Big Green Egg® Cookbook_Ingredients2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil½ cup Dijon mustard¼ cup honey1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar2 teaspoons grated orange zest1 teaspoon minced fresh thyme plus extra for garnish4 (7-ounce) salmon fillets, skin onKosher salt and freshly ground black pepperEquipment: 2 cedar planksSet the EGG for direct cooking.Preheat the EGG to 400°F/204°C.Place the cedar planks in a pan, cover with water, and let soak for 1 hour.Whisk the mustard, honey, balsamic vinegar, orange zest, and 1 teaspoon thyme together in a small bowl.Place the cedar planks on the grid, close the lid of the EGG, and preheat for 3 minutes. Open the lid and turn the planks over, brush them with the olive oil, and place 2 salmon fillets on each plank. Season the salmon with salt and pepper and brush generously with the honey glaze. Close the lid of the EGG. Cook the salmon for 12 to 15 minutes for medium.Remove from the heat, garnish with thyme, and serve immediately. Serves 4

----------


## JEK

I do 2,2 and 4

*The Perfect Steaks*

Posted on 8 August 2011

*The Perfect Steaks*
Ingredients:
2 steaks, 1-1/2 to 2-inches thick, preferably rib-eyes
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/2 tsp white pepper
2 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
Trim the steaks of any excess fat. Mix all of the dry ingredients together and apply to both sides of the steaks. Allow to stand at room temperature for 30 minutes before grilling.Set the EGG® up for direct cooking. To increase sear marks use a cast iron cooking grid; for extra flavor add wood chips.When the EGG is heated to 650°F, place the steaks on the grill and sear for two to three minutes.Open the lid and flip the steaks onto a new section of the grid. After two to three more minutes, flip the steaks once more.Completely shut down the EGG by closing the damper top and draft door. Let the steaks continue cooking for 3 to 4 minutes, until they reach the desired internal temperature (check with a meat thermometer).Remove the steaks and let them rest for 5 minutes before serving.

----------


## VW

JEK-The food looks great.

Denis-What size did you order?  Have fun BBQ-ing.  Can't wait to see what you cook.

----------


## Dennis

Large BGE with the table.

----------


## Dennis

Lisa wouldn't eat Cedar Plank Salmon if it was served on Ryan Gosling's chest.

I would, however...on a plate.

I happened to have a salmon filet on hand and a few planks.

----------


## MotherOcean

Welcome to the club Dennis. We have had our's for 12 years. Just to tell you how good this company is about lifetime warranty, our's developed a small crack in the base. Sent them pics and a replacement was ordered. Jim decided he didn't want an old top with a new base so we ordered a new lid so now have two BGE!! The old one will be for low and slow and the new one for those high temp cooks. Now my guy is rebuilding the table with a tile top.

Bacon Wrapped Tenderloins........ delicious!! Big hit for friends!! 

1172608_10200434055839504_436709522_o.jpg

----------


## JEK

Some tips.

I use the electric coil for 7 minutes to ignite. (Siri, set a timer for 7 minutes)
Close and leave it wide open for 10 to get it to 600º.
Close bottom to 1 inch or so open. Close top to a small crescent open and small vents cracked. (This for 350º-400º)
Use the L shaped tool to tap the top vent open or closed in small increments to get the temp perfect. Take a few tries to get the hang.


Some tips from the website

*First-Timer Tips*Are you a Big Green Egg First-Timer?Here are some useful tips to help you get started.Please read these tips before assembly and use of your EGG.We recommend reading our Safety Tips too!*ALWAYS EXERCISE CAUTION WHEN USING ANY HOT COOKING DEVICE.**ALWAYS USE EXTREME CARE WHEN MOVING OR LOADING/UNLOADING AN EGG AS PRODUCT IS HEAVY AND INJURY CAN OCCUR IF DROPPED. EXERCISE CAUTION WHEN MOVING, HANDLING, LOADING OR UNLOADING AN EGG TO AVOID ANY INJURY FROM METAL PARTS.**ALWAYS TAKE CARE WHEN HANDLING HINGE ASSEMBLY, DUAL FUNCTION METAL TOP AND STAINLESS STEEL DRAFT DOOR TO AVOID POSSIBLE INJURY FROM METAL EDGES.**ALWAYS EXERCISE EXTREME CAUTION WHEN LIGHTING CHARCOAL, COOKING WITH HOT CHARCOAL OR HANDLING HOT COOKING SURFACES.**ALWAYS Cook with the DOMED LID CLOSED*Your Big Green Egg is designed to be left closed while cooking, using the patented air control devices to regulate temperature. Leaving the dome open will accelerate the flame and temperature to points that are counterproductive. When checking or moving food, try to make the process swift, then close the dome. Remember: “If you’re looking…. you’re not cooking!”Particularly if you are used to blowtorching your steaks on a “different” type of grill, you are going to be very pleasantly surprised once you see how you can achieve “steakhouse” grilled steaks at 700°F / 370°C by leaving the dome closed and letting the magic of the Big Green Egg do the work for you!*YOUR EGG lights DIFFERENTLY than other grills*Please only use Natural Lump Charcoal and follow the lighting instructions in order to prevent damage to your EGG and achieve best lighting results.*NEVER use lighter fluid*It will be absorbed into the ceramics permanently contaminating your EGG with nasty chemicals and tainting the flavour of your food. Instead, use Big Green Egg Natural Charcoal Starters or our Electric Charcoal Starter, both of which are odor-free and will be the fastest method of reaching a cooking temperature without any exposure to chemical fumes.*DO NOT cook at high temperatures on your first use*This may damage the gasket before it can properly seat itself. Keep the temperature on your first few cooks under 350°F / 177°C to allow the gasket adhesive to fully cure and adhere to the EGG. If you do happen to damage the gasket, you can replace it with another one available from any BGE dealer.*Remember to Vent or Burp your EGG BEFORE opening*When opening your EGG at high temperatures (over 400°F / 204°C), it is essential to lift or crack the dome only slightly a few times, allowing air to safely enter slowly, preventing any backdraft or flare-ups that may allow a flash of heat to escape or burn your hand.  Never allow children to open the dome of a hot EGG.*Always use protective heat proof gloves*When handling hot ceramics or cooking surfaces, use appropriate protection to avoid burning injuries. Always use caution when setting hot items on other surfaces.*Keep your charcoal DRY*Although damp charcoal will burn, it is often more difficult to light. You can utilize the charcoal remaining in the firebox from your last cook, but these coals may have absorbed moisture, particularly if it has been rainy or humid. To remedy this, simply add 50% more dry charcoal to ensure fast lighting. Try to keep your spare charcoal in a dry environment or in a bin with a lid so it won’t absorb humidity or moisture.*Always use our Natural Lump Charcoal*Your EGG is designed to cook efficiently for long periods of time at a wide range of temperatures. This can only be achieved using the correct fuel, and that’s why we take great care to specify premium select All Natural Hardwood Lump Charcoal packaged in the Big Green Egg bag. Many generic brands and charcoal briquettes are packed with chemical fillers, petroleum products and other undesirable materials – and as a result they don’t work as well or they generate huge amounts of ash, which can clog or block the airflow within the firebox of the EGG.*NEVER use water to extinguish the EGG – simply replace the Ceramic Damper Top when finished cooking*This will extinguish the flame and allow you to reuse the remaining charcoal on your next cook. We recommend storing your Dual-Function Metal Top inside your EGG for safekeeping when not in use; this will keep it handy, dry and help prevent any minor cosmetic surface rust on the cast iron.*DO NOT stoke or turn coals once lit*The Big Green Egg ceramic Fire Box has been specially designed to ignite the charcoal uniformly in a way that is best left undisturbed. The coals will burn most efficiently this way, and best of all, you are not bothered with the constant hassle of messing with hot coals.*DO NOT use water to clean the inside of your EGG*Your EGG is self-cleaning anyway, and the ceramics are porous and will absorb the water. Simply close the lid and both vents after a cook allowing any food residue to burn off and carbonize. At the beginning of your next cook, you can easily remove any remnants with the Big Green Egg Grid Cleaner or the Dual Handle Grill Brush.*YOU CAN cook in every season, in any weather … even in the rain*Thanks to its high-tech ceramic composition, an EGG will endure extreme temperature differences and can maintain internal temperatures irrespective of the weather. You will find yourself using your EGG in all seasons. Perfectly roasted turkey on Christmas Day … no problem!*Periodically INSPECT all fasteners for tightness*The metal bands on your EGG are designed to keep the dome of your EGG secure, as are the nuts and bolts on the EGG hardware, Nest or Nest Handler. Checking the tightness of these fittings after the first few uses is highly recommended, along with a rechecking once a year.*Be careful when handling metal parts*The hinge assembly, dual function metal top and stainless steel draft door are made of metal – always take care to avoid possible injury from metal edges.*Be sure the Patented Stainless Steel Draft Door is installed correctly*If you remove the sliding door and safety screen completely, the correct reassembly order is the sliding screen first, with two tabs facing to your left; then the solid sliding door placed so it slides on top of the screen (not behind it) with the single tab located to your right.  The only time the screen itself needs to be opened all the way to the right would be to remove ash. Keep screen in place, all the way to left, when EGG is in use. Position of solid door controls airflow. Always handle everything carefully as the metal tabs and metal screen may have sharp edges.*SOAK your wood chips or cooking planks BEFORE use*This will intensify flavor, prolong the smoking value and avoid unwanted flash burning. USE CAUTION when adding wood chips – the interior of an EGG is a very hot surface so please exercise care at all times. You can simply add the chips before lighting charcoal for excellent results. Chips and planks may be soaked in water or other options for different flavors – see recipe and publication areas of our website.*ALWAYS BE AWARE of Fire Hazards*Do not leave your lit EGG with the dome open if it is unattended. Be aware of dry leaves, decking and other combustible materials that may be in proximity to an EGG while it is in use, as they may present a fire hazard if any hot charcoal or sparks are allowed to come into contact. Do be aware of your surroundings if using an EGG while camping or on cookouts, as any open flame can present a hazard to people and property. Do be aware that local ordinances may specify distance to place any outdoor cooker from a structure or may limit outdoor flame of any type during drought or fire hazard periods.*DO NOT Attempt to Light or Use an EGG Indoors*The EGG must always be placed outdoors, away from structures and NEVER inside or in proximity to an enclosed area. DO NOT attempt to light or use an EGG near any storage area that may contain combustible materials.

----------


## Voosh

> Any recs for the first cook?



Check with Andy.  :tongue:  

Looks like a serious piece of equipment. Enjoy.

----------


## JEK

She's a beaut!

Attachment 19155

----------


## Dennis

Gettin ready to fire that mother up. 

I wonder if I can smoke a Negroni?

----------


## Dennis

Great Spatchcock Chicken. Eyes roll back in your head juicy....


EggChix.jpg

----------


## JEK

S & G?

----------


## Dennis

> S & G?



Oui.

----------


## JEK

> Oui.



P, S, R et T. IMO.

----------


## Dennis

> P, S, R et T. IMO.



*Fair* enough.

----------


## Dennis

Bone-in Rib Eye with Morel Cognac Cream Sauce

RibEYE.jpg

----------


## GramChop

Hey, Menace...how'd you get that cream sauce from dripping through the grate?   :Confused:   :tongue:

----------


## Dennis

> Hey, Menace...how'd you get that cream sauce from dripping through the grate?




I used _PITA_ chips....

----------


## GramChop

> I used _PITA_ chips....



Hardy, har, har!  Good one!

----------


## amyb

Funny Dennis. That is mouth watering beef! Hope you enjoyed.

----------


## KevinS

> Bone-in Rib Eye with Morel Cognac Cream Sauce
> 
> RibEYE.jpg



Oh yeah!

----------


## Grey

Wow, that looks great.  I take it the BGE has proven to be a winner?

----------


## Dennis

> Wow, that looks great.  I take it the BGE has proven to be a winner?




Yup. 

Pizza tonight.

----------


## sbhlvr

looks AWESOME!

----------

